# Special Agent Louis Bonocasa



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Special Agent*
*Louis M. Bonocasa*
United States Air Force Office of Special Investigations, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Monday, December 21, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 31

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Bomb

*Location:* Overseas

*Weapon:* Explosives; Improvised device

*Offender:* Suicide bomber

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Special Agents Joseph Lemm, Louis Bonocasa, Chester McBride, Michael Cinco, Adrianna Vorderbruggen, and Peter Taub were killed by a suicide bomber in a village near Bagram Air Base Afghanistan. Two U.S. Air Force Security Forces airmen who were with them were wounded in the attack.

The agents and airmen were conducting a joint patrol as part of an investigation when the bomber drove a motorcycle into them and detonated the explosives.

Special Agents Lemm and Bonocasa were posthumously promoted to the rank of special agent within the U.S. Air Force Office of Special Investigations.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Executive Director Jeffrey D. Specht
United States Air Force Office of Special Investigations
27130 Telegraph Road
Suite W-1683
Quantico, VA 22134

Phone: (240) 857-0989

Read more: Special Agent Louis M. Bonocasa


----------

